# Bad eye



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Since its a light week at work I decided to stop by the Personal Defense and Handgun Safety Center in Raleigh. They have a great indoor range and rent a number of guns for use on their range.

Since I am searching for my first handgun I decided to stop by and shoot something I havent shot yet. I borrowed a Glock Model 21 .45 ACP and put a box of ammo through it.

Everything went great until I closed my left eye and sighted down the barrel. I am right-eye-dominant and had a Retinal Vein Occlusion last year. This means that I have a large blurry area in the center of my right eye vision. I have pretty much gotten used to it, but today when I sighted down the barrel of the Glock I realized that I was losing the front sight. Now granted, the front sight was pretty faint - perhaps a fiber optic front sight would help?

Anyone else have any issues like this?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone else have partial blindness, you mean? No. That sucks big time.

I have "polyopia" as a result of RK. I see 3 front sights, and have to put the big blob of front sights on the target. I just have to resign myself to the fact that I will never shoot as well as somebody who only sees one sight.

If I were you, before spending money, I would borrow and try out as many guns as I could, with different sights. Try fiber optic, but also try the XS Express sight with the honkin' big dot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I am two days older than baseball and everything is blurry. I just shoot using the one in the center and it keeps me on the pie plate at 7yds. That's good enought for defense. That's what I hate worse about getting old is the eyes going to pots.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Time for a laser...

Crimson Trace makes and excellent laser for the Glocks, and many others.

My vision is "Pilot Qualified" still at 37, but I' putting a laser on my XD as soon as CT or ArmaLaser can put one in a local store!!!

Went to my local gun range yesterday. They said they got in 6 new Crimson Trace lasers for the XD. They were gone in one day. Next shipment: "Sometime in the next few weeks, if Crimson Trace can stock them."


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I agree with Jeff. At age 60, I realized that I wouldn't be able to see the front sight on my PT92 at night in a darkened room. I put a Quick Deatachable Laserlyte on it for night time use. It comes right off for range practice. I do have to check and adjust the P.O.A. /P.O.I. after about 100 rounds when mounted. Easily done.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Your problem is as good a reason as I can think of to become a Point shooter in the self defense range.

There have been discussions Pro and Con on point shooting but night time and when vision problems dictate, it can be effective. IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## 5thShock (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello the fire. Greetings all.

Similar stuff here. Agree to all said. My first coping was to start shooting lefty with the right, worse, eye squinted enough to cancel the dominance. Surprised at how awkward it felt with a rifle at first and surprised again at how quickly it becomes just another way to shoot.
Adapt and overcome.


----------



## ModernPistolero (Mar 9, 2008)

*Here's what I do.*

I'm right handed, but left eye dominate. Not a problem when I shoot support hand, but always presented a challenge strong side. Plus I was born with what the Doc called "floaters" in my right eye. Very tiny occlusive dots that float around and make stuff blurry. With my left eye closed things are in focus and then they are not. It's kinda like focusing a pair of binoculars in and out. Crazy, huh? So when I shoot (right handed), I lay my right cheek over on my right arm and am forced to close my right eye because it distracts me. I actually like this because more of my head is behind the pistol therefore I present less of a target. I have shot pistol this way since I was a kid and it used to drive my dad nuts! He kept telling me I was doing it wrong until we went ot the eye Doc and found the problem. I would try at least try and use your left eye next time you go to the range. If it works for you then it's just a matter of repetition to train your left eye to pick up the front site.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

When I took my dad shooting the first time I knew his eyes weren't that great. I didn't think about the fact he wears two different type contacts. One for stuff at a distance and then one for things up close, kinda like his own bi-focals. Well he has trained himself to look through each respective eye for whatever he is looking at. The problem is he is right eye dominant but his long range contact is in his left eye. Long story short, he can see the sights with his right eye, but can't see the target at 7rds. He can see the target with his left eye, but can't see the sights. Some how he passed his CCW field test. His shooting isn't that bad for self defense but he will never be as accurate as me :smt023


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Dynamik1 said:


> Since its a light week at work I decided to stop by the Personal Defense and Handgun Safety Center in Raleigh. They have a great indoor range and rent a number of guns for use on their range.
> 
> Since I am searching for my first handgun I decided to stop by and shoot something I havent shot yet. I borrowed a Glock Model 21 .45 ACP and put a box of ammo through it.
> 
> ...


Did you look into http://www.goshen-hexsite.com/index2.htm? There was a very good write up pn these sights resently. This is some thing I'm looking in since I shoot with both eyes open. This might be an option.


----------



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

ander254 said:


> The problem is he is right eye dominant but his long range contact is in his left eye. Long story short, he can see the sights with his right eye, but can't see the target at 7rds. He can see the target with his left eye, but can't see the sights. Some how he passed his CCW field test. His shooting isn't that bad for self defense but he will never be as accurate as me :smt023


I've had a similar problem for as long as I can remember. Got hit in the eye at like four or five.. still have remnants of a scar under my eyebrow. Somehow it screwed up my depth perception in my right eye.. some days it's worse than others... those days I tend to smack my right shoulder on doorways. I can still see the target right-eyed but after a certain distance everything just looks like a back drop to a movie set.

Luckily, the problem arose when I was young enough to quickly adapt... just give a quick squint and judge the depth or distance with my left eye.

Grow'n up playing baseball... people always thought I had some nervous twitch. :smt119

the quick detachable lasers are great... I throw one on every night before bed.


----------

